
Microsoft uses the force: You WILL upgrade to Windows 10 - ohjeez
http://www.computerworld.com/article/3030564/microsoft-windows/microsoft-uses-the-force-you-will-upgrade-to-windows-10.html
======
lightlyused
Unless you run windows on virtualbox and it says "unsupported cpu"

